# ابيات شعرية تحـــــــــــــــفة  ههههههههههههههه



## tasoni queena (4 يونيو 2010)

على شط النيل ماشية الجواميس بتقول ياجميل أنا عايزة عريـــس 

  يطلـــــع فييس ويحل الكيــــس نتغدى حشيش ونحلى دريس 



  هاتغذى حشيش واتعشى حشيش واقفل على نفسي الباب والشيـش

  لو غيط فــدان لأ ما يكفّيـــش فدان ده يادوب أول سـرفيس




  والبقرة تقول أنا عايزة التور مايكونش مهندس ولا دكتور

  ويجر الساقية فـــور باى فــور ويجيب بيتي فور اربع وخميس 



  والمعزة تقول انا طالبة خروف مالهوش اخوات ولاعنده ظروف 

  كسيب وامسكله انا المصروف ويكون حيوان جنتل وحسيـــس




  والفرخة اشترطت آل عالديك انها ماتحبــش أي شــــــــريك 

  وقالتله اتحضّر خليك شيـــك ودّينى ارقد ع البيض فى باريـس
 














منقووووووووول
​​


----------



## BITAR (4 يونيو 2010)

*ابيات شعريه*
*ام*
*ابيات جاموسية*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يونيو 2010)

> *ابيات شعريه*
> *ام*
> *ابيات جاموسية*
> *هههههههههههههه*​


هههههههههههههههههههه

ده فن فن بتتربق على الفن

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا استاذ بيتر على ردك الجميل
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الشعر الحلو ده 

دا فظيع 
عنده موهبة ومستقبل
*​


----------



## Mason (4 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
عسسسسسسسل 
ميرسى يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يونيو 2010)

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الشعر الحلو ده
> 
> دا فظيع
> ...



حبة رومانسية  هههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ديدى لردك الجميل
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

*حلووووووووه قووو يا تاسوني


تسلم اديكي​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههه

يسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام علي الاشعار وبنقرأ ولا فاهمين اي حووووووووووووووار

حلوين يا تاسوني ​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يونيو 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسسسسسسسل
> ميرسى يا قمر



شكرا يا قمر

لردك الجميل
​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

*
خلاص هابطل اكتب
ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ponponayah (6 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفففففففففة جدااااااااااا
ميرسى يا قمر​*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يونيو 2010)

_*ههههههههههههههههه*_
_*دا كان اخر انتاج بعد شريط كتكووووت*_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولا احمد شوقي
هههههههههههههههههه
حلوين اوي
وهو ابدع
مستنيين جديدو
شكرا ليكي يا عسوله
*


----------



## Mason (6 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
عسسسسل يا تسونى تحفة بجد
ميرسى يا جميل على الأبداع دا هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلووووين


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أغسطس 2010)

*



حلووووووووه قووو يا تاسوني


تسلم اديكي

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا مايكل لردك الحلو​*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أغسطس 2010)

> هههههههههههههه
> 
> يسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام علي الاشعار وبنقرأ ولا فاهمين اي حووووووووووووووار
> 
> حلوين يا تاسوني


 
ههههههههههههه

شكرا يا رومانى لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> *خلاص هابطل اكتب
> ههههههههههههههههه*


 
انا بنافسك اهوووو

هههههههه

شكرا كليمو لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفففففففففة جدااااااااااا
ميرسى يا قمر​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا بونبوناية لردك الجميل​*​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> _*ههههههههههههههههه
> دا كان اخر انتاج بعد شريط كتكووووت*_




عرفت ازاى

هههههههه

شكرا جون لردك الرائع​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ولا احمد شوقي
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
اى اصدارات جديدة هجيبها على طول هههههههه

شكرا ليكى ردك الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> هههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسسسسل يا تسونى تحفة بجد
> ميرسى يا جميل على الأبداع دا هههههههههههههههه


 
اهو انتى اللى عسل ههههههه

شكرا ميسو لردك الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *




شكرا روكا لردك الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلووووين


 
انتى الاحلى

شكرا انى لردك الرائع​


----------



## dodo jojo (28 أغسطس 2010)

كلمات شعريه تعنى..الكثير للجواميس..والحمير..وكمان الفراخ وجميع الحيوانات..ههههههههههه..شكرا يا عسل للابيات دى.


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أغسطس 2010)

> كلمات شعريه تعنى..الكثير للجواميس..والحمير..وكمان الفراخ وجميع الحيوانات..ههههههههههه..شكرا يا عسل للابيات دى.


 
عشان متقولوش انى حرماكوا من حاجة

هههههههههه

شكرا دودو لردك الجميل​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (31 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههه
ابيات رووووووووعة بجد
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 سبتمبر 2010)

> هههههههه
> ابيات رووووووووعة بجد
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


 
*انتى الاجمل*

*شكرا الملكة العراقية لردك الجميل*​


----------



## christianbible5 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*حلوة كمان...*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*



حلوة كمان...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا كريستان لردك الجمييل​​​*​


----------



## وفاء وليم (20 يناير 2012)

*جميلة وخصوصا والبقرة تقول أنا عايزة التور مايكونش مهندس ولا دكتور*
*ويجر الساقية فـــور باى فــور ويجيب بيتي فور أربع وخميس 

*


----------



## تـ+ـونى (20 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
جميل بس مش موزون على البحور الشعريه
ممكن يكون موزون على الترعه
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

> *جميلة وخصوصا والبقرة تقول أنا عايزة التور مايكونش مهندس ولا دكتور*
> *ويجر الساقية فـــور باى فــور ويجيب بيتي فور أربع وخميس
> *



وانا برضه اكتر حتة عجبتنى

شكرا وفاء


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> جميل بس مش موزون على البحور الشعريه
> ممكن يكون موزون على الترعه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



موزون على الزراعية هههههههههه

شكرا تونى


----------

